# For those who use Nail Caps or kitty caps



## adsam85 (Mar 14, 2011)

Do you cover all four paws? Also on the fronts do you just cover all five or just 4? I got some I ordered today and slipped one on to make sure they fit just wondering how you all do yours.


----------



## Vivid Dawn (May 31, 2010)

I haven't actually done mine... yet! (gotta get Nebbie used to me even touching her paws, let alone spending 5 whole minutes putting stuff on 'em!)

I will only do the main 4 claws on her front feet. However, my reason is that she scratches the carpet after she poops (also on the carpet!) to try to bury it. Doesn't use her claws for scratching furniture or people, and therefore the little 5th claw really isn't an issue. Back feet don't do much damage either

I suppose the choice of how many depends on the reason for getting caps.


----------



## wicket (Mar 12, 2011)

When we used them we only used them on the front paws on all 5 claws. They work okay but we found that they didn't stay on as long as we would have liked and the cat didn't like them so we stopped using them. We made sure they had a good cat stand to scratch on and make sure we stop them if they try to scratch on the couch. So far it has been pretty good, they usually go for the cat stand and only occasionally hit the couch.


----------



## adsam85 (Mar 14, 2011)

thank you all for your input she did very well letting me put them on her she didn't fight or anything this cat thing is new to me but for the price of the caps i couldn't of passed them up i should have bought more cause when she like to play she gets a little rough with the claws never the teeth though


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

adsam85 said:


> i should have bought more cause when she like to play she gets a little rough with the claws never the teeth though


The next time you are with her at the vet you should ask him to show you how to trim her claws. Lots of people trim their kittie's claws. Mow uses his paws on me alot. He is always pawing at my hands and face for attention and scratching in play. Trimming really helps to prevent damage.


----------



## adsam85 (Mar 14, 2011)

I tried to trim them but she wouldnt let me i think whoever had her before the people i got her from hurt her she wouldn't let me near her but she let me put the caps on my daughter insisted the pink glitter ones so she could look like a princess i think when these fall off we'll give trimming another try


----------



## wicket (Mar 12, 2011)

I did forget to add that we do trim our cats claws frequently, we use a normal pair of fingernail clippers (for people) and it is very quick. We clip the front and back claws otherwise they can get razor sharp.


----------



## Claiken (Dec 18, 2007)

I could just see my cats picking at their feet for hours trying to get them off. (much like iwould pick at false nails at this point, lol).

I saw them at the pet store though, $20!! Holy crap! lol.


----------

